# Prestige Detail : Paul Stephens AutoArt Porsche 911



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all and welcome to another post.

This post is on a ultra rare Paul Stephens AutoArt Porsche 911S 3.2, Paul Stephens will build you a classic Porsche with timeless style combined with modern features and performance, designed and built for daily use with 12,000 mile service intervals and a 3 year 60,000 mile warranty, these cars are totally bespoke and hand built to your own specification, so if your a classic Porsche fan you get the best of both worlds, the classic Porsche style combined with modern engine, brakes suspension etc.

This particular model was built with one particular model in mind, the owner wanted Paul Stephen to build him a car to pay homage to one of his heroes Steve McQueen, so he commissioned Paul Stephens to build the car that Steve McQueen drove in the opening sequences to the film " Le Mans " so here we have a slate grey Porsche 911 3.2 complete with the unique gold Porsche lettering on the rear of the car, a very special car indeed.

The current owner of the car wanted it to look its best as there was a proposed classic car rally to be held in Morocco that he wanted to attend so we took the car in to complete a gloss enhancement detail on it before its travels in Morocco.

Some pics of the car after the wash and drying stages had been completed.

Nothing to horrendous, just the usual wash induced damage.





































As the car was to be treated to a gloss enhancement I started with a Scholl black waffle pad and S17 hoping that the paint was a little forgiving but the first couple of passes showed that it wasn't going to be that easy, so I changed to Scholl S3 and the school orange pad, this gave me the results I was looking for, once completed the car was refined with Scholl S40 and a 3M black pad.

Not perfect but much improved.



















With the semi classic nature of the car I decided to finish with Swissvax products choosing Zuffenhausen for the paintwork, Autobahn and Pneu for the wheels and tyres, Seal feed for the rubber and Swissvax metal polish for the brightwork.

I had to remove the rear engine grill to get access to the recess underneath the grill.

All polished up with Swissvax metal polish.




























The lovely retro gold lettering.










The finished article.



























































































As always thanks for taking the time to read another one of our posts.

Cheers.

D.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

great work, love the reflection shot !!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks fabulous


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a stunning car.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very lovely indeed


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, very nice work!

Beautifull porsche! really love it!


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, great car and grat work too.
Thank you for sharing this.
I love this type of 911, really classy


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

What a stunner of a car!

Great work


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats :argie::thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Old school show and modern go. Sign me up!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Spectacular car, looks wonderful!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Now _that_ is a motor. Superb job on it too. I haven't seen the film for some years, but I could have sworn the 911 in 'Le Mans' is black...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice to see a good paint job for a change:thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, absolutely stunning! Fantastic results as well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful work and a stunning and rare car - would love to see some interrior shots too?
Cheers
Ben
:thumb::argie:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

gorgeous car and great work!


----------

